# Island Quest Canvas Has Moved to A new Location



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery has Moved to a new Location at the *Pelican Perch Marina (Browns) Warehouse so please go to the bottom of Bayou Chico bridge on Wies then Take a right go up 1 block turn Right (Browns LN) and straight to the water. 38 Audusson Ave Pensacola 32507. *Or call for directions
We do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, Perdido Key and Orange Beach so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.

Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers
Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, 

Ask for Pat or Cindy
Island Quest Canvas
38 Audusson Ave located in Pelican Perch (Browns) Marina
Pensacola Fl 32507

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------

